# Highway 7, stay off it



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I just had to post this as I see so many people commuting into Boulder on this death-wish of a road and I want a free conscience when someone gets hit or killed. This road is not really safe even on weekends. On weekdays ,especially mornings, people drive like they're Psychotic.

Using the right hand turn only lanes to pass at 70mph. Swerving into the shoulder while driving and texting, I see this almost every day. There's really no reason to be on it anyway. To cross I-25, use 160th Ave., just south of Costco. It has it's own bridge, huge shoulder, and it ties into Huron and Sheridan (north south) roads on the west side. On the east it hooks back with Hwy-7 at York, but at least you miss the mall and all the crazy shite there.
A little Further north you have county road 6 which crosses under I-25, is a very quiet 
farm road, and is is just south of Erie Parkway which takes you west on big shoulders and a 45mph road posted limit enforced by bored Erie cops. You can jump back down to 7 at 112th avenue right at Lafayette when it's 30mph and more bored cops.
There's really no reason to ride 7, a few extra miles detoured around will save your life.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

draganM said:


> I just had to post this as I see so many people commuting into Boulder on this death-wish of a road and I want a free conscience when someone gets hit or killed. This road is not really safe even on weekends. On weekdays ,especially mornings, people drive like they're Psychotic.


Okay, now tell us how you REALLY feel!

BUT! This is good to know.



> Using the right hand turn only lanes to pass at 70mph. Swerving into the shoulder while driving and texting, I see this almost every day. There's really no reason to be on it anyway. To cross I-25, use 160th Ave., just south of Costco. It has it's own bridge, huge shoulder, and it ties into Huron and Sheridan (north south) roads on the west side. On the east it hooks back with Hwy-7 at York, but at least you miss the mall and all the crazy shite there.
> A little Further north you have county road 6 which crosses under I-25, is a very quiet
> farm road, and is is just south of Erie Parkway which takes you west on big shoulders and a 45mph road posted limit enforced by bored Erie cops. You can jump back down to 7 at 112th avenue right at Lafayette when it's 30mph and more bored cops.
> There's really no reason to ride 7, a few extra miles detoured around will save your life.


I'm glad you posted this. I've yet to ride that area, but was thinking of exploring there soon. 7 might seem like a good choice on the map, but with your report it's clear that stretch of road might be best avoided.

Thanx


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Might be more helpful if you said Highway 7 between where and where. Hwy 7 also goes from Lyons to Estes Park and is normally a fun and pleasant ride.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen TONS of bike accidents on Hw 7 between Estes and Lyons!! Most have been bikes heading down the hill - single rider accidents, carrying a speed they couldn't handle or hitting a rough patch of road. As you get closer to Lyons, the twisties are great and the road is really smooth and fun to carry speed thru the turns!!!


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

OldChipper said:


> Might be more helpful if you said Highway 7 between where and where. Hwy 7 also goes from Lyons to Estes Park and is normally a fun and pleasant ride.


 really chipper? So I-25, Erie Parkway, Huron and Sheridan were ambiguous? 


> There's really no reason to be on it anyway. To cross I-25, use 160th Ave., just south of Costco. It has it's own bridge, huge shoulder, and it ties into Huron and Sheridan (north south) roads on the west side. On the east it hooks back with Hwy-7 at York, but at least you miss the mall and all the crazy shite there.
> A little Further north you have county road 6 which crosses under I-25, is a very quiet
> farm road, and is is just south of Erie Parkway which takes you west on big shoulders and a 45mph road posted limit enforced by bored Erie cops.


 I didn't know 7 continued East though. I consider anything North of Boulder as safe as anyone on a road bike can ever hope for so short of nasty Chip seal not much to discuss up there IMO.
People who lose control of their bikes on a decent are simply getting a free lesson from the school of hard knocks :idea:


----------

